# No Clock



## Squid7085 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hate to be a downer. We are getting DirecTV, but one thing I noticed... No clock on the box? I mean, all my Cable boxes have always had one, become natural to use it. I mean, it won't keep me from switching, need me some HD goodness, but, wow. Bummer. Any idea WHY or something? Cable have the patent?


----------



## maseace (Aug 31, 2007)

The clock is on the screen!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Directv has never put any kind of display device on their boxes. All info is on your tv screen...


----------



## Gaily Waily (Dec 8, 2007)

I realize it's not a huge issue, but we missed the clock when we switched over from cable, too. You don't necessarily always want to ask the person with the remote to check the time for you if it's not in your hot little hand~you know, the hassle factor. I solved the "problem" by just buying a little $5 alarm clock and putting it in the mix. Otherwise...thrilled to be done with Comcast!!!!!


----------



## ElVee (Nov 28, 2006)

Have to agree.

Love DirecTv. Have been a very satisfied customer for over 10 years now. But, it would be nice to have a clock on the receiver.

Sometimes, believe it or not, we're in the living room with the television *off*!


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Everything from the coffee maker to the microwave has a clock, do we realy need one more. I have 11 clocks in my house now.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

ElVee said:


> Have to agree.
> 
> Love DirecTv. Have been a very satisfied customer for over 10 years now. But, it would be nice to have a clock on the receiver.
> 
> Sometimes, believe it or not, we're in the living room with the television *off*!


Doesn't anybody have a clock on the wall anymore??


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm with PCampbell. The last thing I want glaring out of my entertainment rack is an obnoxious orange LCD clock.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Chaos said:


> I'm with PCampbell. The last thing I want glaring out of my entertainment rack is an obnoxious orange LCD clock.


It would probably be a Blue LCD not orange and bright enough to light the entire room and then we would have the complaints from everyone that their clocks on the D* boxes are too bright and that it blinds them in the dark or very dim room.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

scott72 said:


> Doesn't anybody have a clock on the wall anymore??


My thoughts too.

Between the clock above the mantel, my watch, my cell phone, the cordless phone, and the microwave in the kitchen there's plenty of ways to tell the time.

I'm glad there's not a clock on the D* receivers.


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

I won't even buy an appliance or piece of electronics if it has a clock that can't, at least, be turned off.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I can relate to the OP... after switching from comcast, I was very used to glancing over there to check the time... but after a couple of weeks, i got used to it... it definitely shouldn't even make you think about not switching... and i'm with the other guys... i'm actually glad there's not a clock on it... i think it looks much better without it...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually, I do think it's nice to have a clock in the living room that is visible without pushing a button. If I didn't have a clock on my DVD recorder I'd probably have a small digital clock in there.


----------



## miedwards72 (Feb 24, 2007)

Then 12:00 would be blinking over and over and over and over again until we have a new thread on how to set clock. Even if it is set by Dtv, someone out there would get a hr2x whose does not set itself and then we would have another new thread on how the hr2x sucks.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

The clock on our Comcast box was pretty much our primary clock for 10 years. It took some time to get used to having no clock on the new box but I don't miss it at all anymore. I ended up buying a little Sony digital clock that I put on an end table for when we are in the living room with the TV off.

It just occured to me that other than the bathroom we have no wall clocks in our house. Perhaps I will get a nice wall clock for the space above the mantle.


----------



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

It wouldn't matter to me if there was a clock. The boxes are behind closed doors. Go to Target and spend $14.99 on a watch.


----------



## mikepax (Nov 11, 2005)

Then there would be another clock to reset when time changes twice a year!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Is a clock really that important?

I guess the best way to answer that is to write down all of your desires for features and rank them in an order from 1 on down to 100-ish and see where the clock falls within your perspective on features/desires. If it is a high priority then you may not want to get DirecTV or you may want to supplement the box with an inexpensive glowing clock, since DirecTV doesn't (currently) have a clock glowing on the front panel. Additionally as has been pointed out, the time is on the screen when you press INFO or GUIDE. 

Personally I try not to keep track of time. It can be time consuming.  :lol:


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

There is an old saying: A man with one clock knows what time it is; a man with two (or more) is never sure.


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

I do miss having a clock in the box. And I do have a million clocks elsewhere in the house. It comes with the digital domain that we're entering. And we have some wall clocks too. 

It's a matter of convenience, that's all. And the clock *could* be auto-set by the bird in the sky. After all, it provides an on-screen clock. 

I think our VHS (yes, we still have one!) was set via PBS back when we had Comcrap. 

And honestly, I think Comcrap could've used a nicer color on their display than bright orange. The blue color would make sense for D* anyway. 

And while it's not a high priority, it's the biggest difference that's immediately noticable. Obviously you're switching for a reason, but when you first get it, when it's first installed, what do you first see? The box. And what was on the Comcrap box? 

A clock.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

i got a kick out of this b/c i was just at someones apt and they have cable and it reminds me lucky i am to not have to deal with that junk hardware. the last thing i want on the front of my beautiful HD DVRs is an ugly clock. lol.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Count me in as one who would like a clock.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> I can relate to the OP... after switching from comcast, I was very used to glancing over there to check the time... but after a couple of weeks, i got used to it... it definitely shouldn't even make you think about not switching... and i'm with the other guys... i'm actually glad there's not a clock on it... i think it looks much better without it...


I on the other hand went out and bought a small digital clock that sits inbetween my 2 HR's... I really missed that clock on the Comcrap box. Didn't realize how often I actually looked at it until it wasn't there.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

scott72 said:


> Doesn't anybody have a clock on the wall anymore??


I agree with you Scott, I think we have somewhere in the neighborhood of 10 clocks on the wall in the house(the wife likes to decorate with clocks I dont know why :lol: ). Im glad there isnt one on the box.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Why would I want a clock on the DVR in the bedroom. I use black tape to block out the network lights on the BACK of the DVR!

Yep - the old analog clock on the wall works for me!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i apologize for my typo in post #12... i meant "comcrap", not comcast..... 

carry on...


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I'd take a clock over the blue circle of death that is currently on the HR2X series, but I'd probably turn it off on at least 1/2 of my receivers. On another note considering the way the DVRs tell time (Start late bug) it might not be a good idea for people to depend on them for accurate time.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Directv has never put any kind of display device on their boxes. All info is on your tv screen...


:nono: Never say never. 

Samsung TS-360 and Hughes HTL-HD both had displays which showed time on them.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

When we first replaced our VCR with a TIVO lo these many years ago, we got a nice BIG (4") digital clock for the entertainment center. It's nice to be able to wake up from a baseball game induced nap and not have to squint to see the clock. Don't miss it on the receiver at all.


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

njblackberry said:


> Why would I want a clock on the DVR in the bedroom. I use black tape to block out the network lights on the BACK of the DVR!
> 
> Yep - the old analog clock on the wall works for me!


The thing on the wall with the hands on it, it's a clock! It works great, gosh, even when the battery runs out it's right twice a day. :lol:


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

I never liked the cable box clock. It sits near the TV and I find it distracting. I do not want a clock distracting me while watching something. For the same reason, I do not glance at my watch when I go to a theater. There is a beautiful wall clock in my living room, but it is on the wall opposite the television. I can look at the time but can very easily avoid having to see it.

Many here find the blue LEDs too distracting. I can only imagine the irritation of a large clock display.


----------



## jfeheley (Oct 4, 2007)

I have an atomic clock from Costco for wall or table about $25. Never have to set it. Works great. Always accurate time (always within one tenth of a second). Shows day and date and even throws in the temperature (inside and outside).


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

wakajawaka said:


> The thing on the wall with the hands on it, it's a clock! It works great, gosh, even when the battery runs out it's right twice a day. :lol:


It's amazing how many people can't read the correct time from a wall clock. I gave watches as Christmas presents to several relatives a couple years ago. I made the mistake of not giving digital watches to those under 30 years old. Most didn't have a clue how to set them to the correct time. Apparently analog timepieces have gone the way of the sliderule.:nono2:


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ken S said:


> I'd take a clock over the blue circle of death that is currently on the HR2X series, but I'd probably turn it off on at least 1/2 of my receivers. On another note considering the way the DVRs tell time (Start late bug) it might not be a good idea for people to depend on them for accurate time.


I don't mind the blue circle, at least it's not bright red or orange.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

They could make the BLUE circle a clock by selectively displaying only the appropriate dots. :lol: /steve


----------



## BGreen965 (Aug 12, 2007)

As a long time Motorola box users on different cable systems I can say that I like the clock- its one of my favorite features on the DCT series (says something about the box doesn't it). Not a big deal for me since I still have my Cable DVR with is nearly always accurate clock but I would like to see one on the Directv boxes in case I ever completely ditch cable.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

A simple solution for only $2.99


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a DVD player, a VCR and a Receiver directly under my DVR. Three of the four units display the time. Just a bit of overkill.


----------



## alexjb12 (Nov 28, 2007)

not going to lie, I do miss the clock that I had on my Cablevison boxes....


----------



## Josh125 (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark two more down for missing the clocks. They were our primary means of telling time for many years until this past weekend.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Don't you guys realize that clocks attract lightning???










I don't want that hitting my HR20!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

PoitNarf said:


> Don't you guys realize that clocks attract lightning???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus no one wants to have to reset them from the 99:9999:99 position anyway. :lol:


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> Directv has never put any kind of display device on their boxes. All info is on your tv screen...


Actually, there was another D* receiver that DID have a front clock & channel display. It was made by Uniden & was also sold under the Radio Shack & Memorex brand names as well. It showed the channel on on front when it was on, & then when you turned it off, it reverted to the clock.

Sorry, I couldn't find a link to it, but I definitely DO remember it being made - it was one of the very early receivers made from multiple brands. (way before D* had the oval dishes)

For me, I could care less about ANY displays on any receivers, since mine are all stacked in a room in the basement & are not located within view of any TV's.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

dishrich said:


> Actually, there was ONE D* receiver that DID have a front clock & channel display. It was made by Memorex & was also sold under the Radio Shack brand name as well. It showed the channel on on front when it was on, & then when you turned it off, it reverted to the clock.
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't find a link to it, but I definitely DO remember it being made - it was one of the very early receivers made from multiple brands. (way before D* had the oval dishes)
> 
> For me, I could care less about ANY displays on any receivers, since mine are all stacked in a room in the basement & are not located within view of any TV's.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1521087&postcount=28


----------



## Directvlover (Aug 27, 2007)

I actually have this obsessive thing with clocks where i like them all synced to the atomic clock...over time they all drift a little and that's fine with me, except with any clock that is in close proximity of another clock (Ie: Microwave and Stove) those have to be synced or it drives me crazy...hence adding more clocks to my life would actually add more grief to my life. I know, it's nuts...and really that's the only thing i'm nutty about, but i've always been that way with clocks.



PCampbell said:


> Everything from the coffee maker to the microwave has a clock, do we realy need one more. I have 11 clocks in my house now.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> Directv has never put any kind of display device on their boxes. All info is on your tv screen...


There was a Uniden DSS directv receiver with LED display on the front, you could have it be a clock or the ch #. It was like Uniden UDS 20.


----------



## Old Tv Watcher (Dec 23, 2007)

Directvlover said:


> I actually have this obsessive thing with clocks where i like them all synced to the atomic clock...over time they all drift a little and that's fine with me, except with any clock that is in close proximity of another clock (Ie: Microwave and Stove) those have to be synced or it drives me crazy...hence adding more clocks to my life would actually add more grief to my life. I know, it's nuts...and really that's the only thing i'm nutty about, but i've always been that way with clocks.


 Me too! But that's not the only thing I'm nutty about. I'm the one that can see 3D Tv by closing one eye!


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

.....but that belongs in a different thread.....


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

I have to say that it doesnt matter to me either way about the clock. I could make a suggestion to all of you complaining about having to reset the clock every time the electric goes out. Well a while back they made these really cool clocks that set them selves. Directv already has solved your other issue of the light. Its called I dont know a dimmer. The whole thing about having to many clocks my grandparents have probably more then 60 clocks in their house and they still ask what time it is.


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

Add two more (me and my wife) for missing the clock. We had Comcrap for 3 years, and got used to having the clock on the front. It was configurable in the menu, in that when the box was on, it would show either the channel or clock, and when turned off, either the clock or nothing.

A nice touch was the clock dimmed when the unit was turned off.

Then again, that was probably the best feature of the DCT 6412. Well, maybe that and the whopping 120GB HD.

We now use the clock on the DVD-R sitting in the cabinet. It's far smaller (tougher to see), and does not auto-set. We'd use an atomic clock, but the signal doesn't reach our house (we have one in the bedroom that doesn't receive the signal).

-Craig


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

25$.. date, day, time, inside/outside temp, and sets it's self 
http://graphics.samsclub.com/images/products/0040630493359_LG.jpg


----------



## iamqnow (Dec 26, 2007)

ElVee said:


> Have to agree.
> 
> Love DirecTv. Have been a very satisfied customer for over 10 years now. But, it would be nice to have a clock on the receiver.
> 
> Sometimes, believe it or not, we're in the living room with the television *off*!


ELVee. In the living room with the tv off? What the heck, is that legal?


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Haven't worn a watch since 1986.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Vomit free since '93


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> Vomit free since '93


The morphing thread is "thataway" Rocker! :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> The morphing thread is "thataway" Rocker! :lol:


sorry... i confuse easily


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I’m happy that my D* receivers have no clocks. I’m a horologist and have at least one mechanical clock in every room (I have two cuckoo clocks in my office, just to annoy my wife and keep her out of there), so the thought of yet another device with a digital clock just makes me cringe. Besides that, all of my D* receivers are hidden away in closets so the clock would be of no use anyhow.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Does anybody really know what time it is?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

gfrang said:


> Does anybody really know what time it is?


Does anybody really care?


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

Gaily Waily said:


> I realize it's not a huge issue, but we missed the clock when we switched over from cable, too. You don't necessarily always want to ask the person with the remote to check the time for you if it's not in your hot little hand~you know, the hassle factor. I solved the "problem" by just buying a little $5 alarm clock and putting it in the mix. Otherwise...thrilled to be done with Comcast!!!!!


Same here. Went to Walmart and grabbed a $5 clock and sat next to STB.



ElVee said:


> Have to agree.
> 
> Love DirecTv. Have been a very satisfied customer for over 10 years now. But, it would be nice to have a clock on the receiver.
> 
> Sometimes, believe it or not, we're in the living room with the television *off*!


Same here. The TV isn't always on so a clock display is nice. I solved it with the $5 clock.



PCampbell said:


> Everything from the coffee maker to the microwave has a clock, do we realy need one more. I have 11 clocks in my house now.


Are those 11 clocks all in the same room? No? Mine either, hence why the living room used the cable box clock - now the $5 Walmart clock.



wakajawaka said:


> The thing on the wall with the hands on it, it's a clock! It works great, gosh, even when the battery runs out it's right twice a day. :lol:


Don't have one - didn't need one as I had a cable box clock. Now I have a $5 digital clock!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

goober22 said:


> Same here. Went to Walmart and grabbed a $5 clock and sat next to STB.
> 
> Same here. The TV isn't always on so a clock display is nice. I solved it with the $5 clock.
> 
> ...


Hey goober, how much was your clock?  :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Hey goober, how much was your clock?  :lol:


!rolling


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

3 page thread about a clock? OMG..


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

scott72 said:


> 3 page thread about a clock? OMG..


Correction - 3 page thread about NO clock.


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 27, 2003)

I kept my VCR setup for _years_ just because of the clock. It didn't even work anymore, but it told time just fine. When I got a PS3 earlier this year, the VCR had to go to make room and I eventually just picked up a $5 digital clock to put next to everything else.

I know the DVR has an onscreen clock, but that doesn't help when I'm playing a video game or watching a disc. And having one on the wall doesn't help in a dark room (I love to watch my movies with all the lights out). I tried getting rid of the VCR a couple years ago but only lasted a day when I realized I had no way to tell time.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

No clock but much more HD channels


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

iamqnow said:


> ELVee. In the living room with the tv off? What the heck, is that legal?


Blipverts? Anyone?


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Tonedeaf said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1521087&postcount=28


Sorry, don't know why I put one - fixed my post. :blush:



Edmund said:


> There was a Uniden DSS directv receiver with LED display on the front, you could have it be a clock or the ch #. It was like Uniden UDS 20.


THAT was brand name I couldn't remember (Uniden), which also made RS & Memorex branded boxes. :blush:


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I am SOLIDLY in the "No Clock on the DirecTV Receivers!" camp.

With three HR20-700s, an HR20-100 and an HR21-700 in my living room, clocks on the receivers would be huge overkill and probably downright distracting. And no need to clutter the box/software with clocks that could be configured to be displayed or not displayed.

I've got one LCD clock on top of the componenet tower that has numbers just a bit larger than the height of the Channel/Volume buttons on the RC34 remote. Does me just fine.

JUST SAY "NO" TO CLOCKS ON DirecTV RECEIVERS!


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Correction - 3 page thread about NO clock.


And if there was a clock, there would be a three page thread about why there shouldn't be a clock.


----------



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

Maybe they should just include the clock on the AM-21


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

JLucPicard said:


> ...With three HR20-700s, an HR20-100 and an HR21-700 in my living room...


5 receivers in 1 room? And people are complaining about having too many clocks in one room...

-Craig


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

STEVED21 said:


> Maybe they should just include the clock on the AM-21


nah... looks really good how it is...


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

Haven't used my VCR in over 3 years, but I keep it hooked up for the clock!!!


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> I am SOLIDLY in the "No Clock on the DirecTV Receivers!" camp.
> 
> With three HR20-700s, an HR20-100 and an HR21-700 in my living room, clocks on the receivers would be huge overkill...


Then YOU would be "over-"clocked"!


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> Does anybody really care?


And I was walking down the street one day
A pretty lady looked at me and said her diamond watch had
stopped cold dead


----------



## Squid7085 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ahh, so I guess we have some mixed reactions.  Well, I am sure I will get over it, as I have a clock to the right of the sofa, its not really that I don't know the time, just being able to glance under the TV. I really like the look of my Cable Box too, just not the service being piped into it. The DCH3416 i believe. I also like how it matched the rest of my system, ect. Just looked like it belonged, but I am sure I will get over it while watching all those HD channels.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

I wish somebody would clock this thread...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Directv has never put any kind of display device on their boxes. All info is on your tv screen...





Tonedeaf said:


> :nono: Never say never.
> 
> Samsung TS-360 and Hughes HTL-HD both had displays which showed time on them.





dishrich said:


> Actually, there was another D* receiver that DID have a front clock & channel display. It was made by Uniden & was also sold under the Radio Shack & Memorex brand names as well. It showed the channel on on front when it was on, & then when you turned it off, it reverted to the clock.
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't find a link to it, but I definitely DO remember it being made - it was one of the very early receivers made from multiple brands. (way before D* had the oval dishes)
> 
> For me, I could care less about ANY displays on any receivers, since mine are all stacked in a room in the basement & are not located within view of any TV's.





Edmund said:


> There was a Uniden DSS directv receiver with LED display on the front, you could have it be a clock or the ch #. It was like Uniden UDS 20.


Ok, I forgot about the HTL-HD, but as I recall, it, (the hughes aka Directv) did not have a clock on it. Yeah, there is a display, but no clock. Can anyone show us a picture of a box made or at least designed by Directv that has a clock on it. (All Directv's boxes are labeled Hughes or Directv only, just as all the HR2's are today) (I couldn't find anything in the manual that said the HTL-HD displayed the time of day either, I just looked) Sony and Samsung are not Directv boxes... They work with Directv, but they are still branded and at least partly designed by other companies and have a few differences here and there depending on exact box, including entirely different GUI's.... They did different things than Directv did with their boxes because they wanted to separate their units and show value added features.... (the 360 and the HTL-HD were very similar, but Samsung added the clock to differentiate)


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

scott72 said:


> I wish somebody would clock this thread...


It's like time never ending. 
:sure:


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

What are we going to do if they came out whit receivers whit clocks and the clock dies
it will be 19.95 and another 2 year commitment.
I am headed out to Wal Mart and buy a clock and double sided stick tape.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

Thankfully, my Harmony ONE Remote has the time on it! :eek2: 
.....no more wondering.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

bwclark said:


> Thankfully, my Harmony ONE Remote has the time on it! :eek2:
> .....no more wondering.


Yea for 250 bucks i will need stick tape for that to. i go through remotes like socks.


----------



## bridge (Feb 10, 2008)

I agree with the OP, I miss the clock on my Comcast. I too have lots of clocks around the house but that was the one that was always correct! I also miss the wake-up feature of the Comcast boxes, I used it as an alarm clock in conjunction with the wake-up feature on my TV.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

If they can develop an add-on to supply a missing OTA tuner, they can surely develop an add-on clock. But not blue or orange, please. Green.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

They did. Know what it's called? A CLOCK!


:lol:


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

scott72 said:


> I don't mind the blue circle, at least it's not bright red or orange.


And while were at it, kudos to the crack HR20 software development team for giving us HR20 owners such a varied range of brightness settings for the blue ring....

Extremely bright, really bright, very bright, and off.

Great job guys!!:uglyhamme


----------



## dms1 (Oct 26, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> And while were at it, kudos to the crack HR20 software development team for giving us HR20 owners such a varied range of brightness settings for the blue ring....
> 
> Extremely bright, really bright, very bright, and off.
> 
> Great job guys!!:uglyhamme


It's not just DirecTV. I think the problem is that blue LEDs were the unreachable panacea for so many years that when they finally did come along designers felt they had to show them off by operating them at a retina-burning brightness. I can't recall ever seeing a blue LED that couldn't illuminate a small sport's stadium.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

dms1 said:


> It's not just DirecTV. I think the problem is that blue LEDs were the unreachable panacea for so many years that when they finally did come along designers felt they had to show them off by operating them at a retina-burning brightness. I can't recall ever seeing a blue LED that couldn't illuminate a small sport's stadium.


But that's not the problem with the blue ring on the HR20s. The problem is they went through all the trouble to make the brightness adjustable, and the 3 brightnesses they gave us are 100%, 98%, and 96%. It's mind boggling that the person who implemented the brightness adjustment functionality turned over the current implementation as a finished product.


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

There is one thing that bothers me about this post. The number of people who keep posting "Buy a clock." 

That's not why the thread was started. It was started to talk about whether or not to have a clock on the receiver. I'd like to have a clock on mine; I've already gone out and bought clocks because there isn't one. 

Thank you for telling me to buy a clock.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

I guess having a clock in the front panel is simple. DIRECTV probably does not have them because consumers do not attribute enough value to it. By value I mean, "are willing to pay for it", not "are willing to write about it"


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

myselfalso said:


> There is one thing that bothers me about this post. The number of people who keep posting "Buy a clock."
> 
> That's not why the thread was started. It was started to talk about whether or not to have a clock on the receiver. I'd like to have a clock on mine; I've already gone out and bought clocks because there isn't one.
> 
> Thank you for telling me to buy a clock.


Same here being a former Comcast customer I miss the clock and channel on the front of the reciever.


----------



## Talos4 (Jun 21, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Ok, I forgot about the HTL-HD, but as I recall, it, (the hughes aka Directv) did not have a clock on it. Yeah, there is a display, but no clock. Can anyone show us a picture of a box made or at least designed by Directv that has a clock on it. (All Directv's boxes are labeled Hughes or Directv only, just as all the HR2's are today) (I couldn't find anything in the manual that said the HTL-HD displayed the time of day either, I just looked) Sony and Samsung are not Directv boxes... They work with Directv, but they are still branded and at least partly designed by other companies and have a few differences here and there depending on exact box, including entirely different GUI's.... They did different things than Directv did with their boxes because they wanted to separate their units and show value added features.... (the 360 and the HTL-HD were very similar, but Samsung added the clock to differentiate)


Maybe it's my age but, that's the one feature I do miss is the channel display.

I can never remember what channel is what number.

If I remember IIRC the 360 did NOT display the time, just the channel #

I miss my 360.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh good, the clock thread is back!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Oh good, the clock thread is back!


!rolling ... i thought the same thing when I saw it!!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> !rolling ... i thought the same thing when I saw it!!


Now I'm justing waiting for someone to say "well if you don't want to read it, don't click on it."  :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Now I'm justing waiting for someone to say "well if you don't want to read it, don't click on it."  :lol:


i don't want to read it... but i still click on it... :lol:

it's like a car wreck... you just have to look... :eek2:


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Well if we ever get a clock on receivers should it be lit up or glow in the dark?


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

They have these things you can get: watches. :lol:


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's the clock I have near my HT setup and it also matches the HR20s. Of course you also have to learn how to read binary.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

jwd45244 said:


> They have these things you can get: watches. :lol:


And next you'll ask us to strap an HR21 to one wrist and the OTA (AM21?) to the other  
no thanks to this crazy wrist wearing world of yours


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

jwd45244 said:


> They have these things you can get: watches. :lol:


Try wearing a HR20 around your wrist and and try to carry a slimline on your back need a clock for shure :lol:


----------



## Talos4 (Jun 21, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Oh good, the clock thread is back!


My bad, I stopped and looked. :grin:

I just couldn't help myself. :whatdidid


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Talos4 said:


> My bad, I stopped and looked. :grin:
> 
> I just couldn't help myself. :whatdidid


my directv has a clock on it. I took a small alarm clock and taped it to the top of the rcvr.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Why stop with just a cable/sat receiver? Why not put a clock on the TV, CD player, DVD player, AV Receiver... :nono: 

I agree with those that say if you want a clock, go buy one to your liking and set it on top of your DirecTV satellite receiver.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I went and picked up a little weather station/clock combo. Works out great. It auto sets the time and tells me indoor & outdoor temp & humitidy.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.grand-illusions.com/toycollection/sundial_wristwatch/
Just found this can't wait tilli go down town and i point myself due east and see the look of envy on peoples face when they see this timepiece on my wrist. Its gong to fiel like i have a Rolex.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Who wants to know the time anyways. Life is brief and time is a thief..


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Heck, why have so many clocks? They would all be different and you wouldn't know the correct time! 

I have one clock in my LR, it syncs with the atomic clock in Colorado Springs.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

"Does anyone really know what time it is? 
Does anyone really care... about time? 
No, I can't imagine why"


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

jwd45244 said:


> "Does anyone really know what time it is? Does anyone really care... about time? No, I can't imagine why"


http://www.imeem.com/valsgoodmusic/music/9FV5e6Mo/chicago_does_anyone_really_know_what_time_it_is/


----------



## Directvlover (Aug 27, 2007)

gfrang said:


> http://www.grand-illusions.com/toycollection/sundial_wristwatch/
> Just found this can't wait tilli go down town and i point myself due east and see the look of envy on peoples face when they see this timepiece on my wrist. Its gong to fiel like i have a Rolex.


I actually know someone who had that watch....after only 2 days of wearing it, they accidentally bumped it into something and broke off the middle piece that casts the shadow.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Directvlover said:


> I actually know someone who had that watch....after only 2 days of wearing it, they accidentally bumped it into something and broke off the middle piece that casts the shadow.


Or did some bump into him staring at it ,he could have caused a accident crossing the street.Now i am scared of getting it besides some one might see it and try to steel it from me and end up shooting me. Well scratch that idea.


----------

